# British Music for Cello and Piano



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Raphael Wallfisch / Raphael Terroni
British Music for Cello and Piano

Release Date June 1, 2010
Reissued: January 13, 2015
Duration01:15:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Location
Menuhin Hall, Yehudi Menuhin School, Stoke d'Abernon, Cobhan, Surrey
FormatCD


----------

